# Getting to the point of too expensive to fish or hunt?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

GMA this morning was saying gas prices are expected to rise to the mid 4's by this Spring? I know my first thought is, I'll always find a way to be in the field or water...However, filling up my truck for a $100 bucks every weekend is sure starting to take a toll with me!


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

You gota pay to play


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Don't ever calculate the cost per pound of the meat you get. It will frighten you. Lobster, caviar and Kobe beef every night would be a lot cheaper.

There are places in the country where due to leases and a lack of public land the average guy is getting pushed out.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I hear ya cluckin big chicken. Gas accounts for roughly 75 percent of my expenses now for hunting. Heck, gas is a big chunk of budgeting just for the wife and I, period. Next year I'll be saving up a lot more $$$$ just because of it, and just to attempt the same amount of hunting as this year. Sad but true.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This is why even though my drive to the hunting area is less than an hour I will find a place to put my camper and stay there when possible. Another thing to consider is getting a small dirt bike for scouting.

I think the gas prices are also enouraging many to lease land so they don't have to travel as much but causes a snowball effect on other hunters.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

The costs associated with hunting, along with land access issues and the loss of CRP have all but ended my days in the field. Unless the hunting related issues take a drastic turn, I will only worry about gas to get to and from the lake anymore. The last decade was pure joy for us pheasant hunters. Plentiful roosters, 25 miles from town. I will remember those times fondly.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

NEVER to expensive, i would rather die with no money in my bank account then to ever think of giving up my passions...just sayn


----------



## Bad Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe get a more mpg friendly vehicle? I have a vw diesel pickup that gets 40-48mpg.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

there will be more things affected than just getting to our favorite hunting/fishing spot. as people have to spend more to get to and from work the extras will go by the wayside. this will defenately affect our economy as a whole.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Lake oahe .5 miles, 3 miles to deer,pheasant,duck hunt or any other out door activety. I guess living in the middle of no where has some benis


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

dakotashooter2 said:


> This is why even though my drive to the hunting area is less than an hour I will find a place to put my camper and stay there when possible. Another thing to consider is getting a small dirt bike for scouting.
> 
> I think the gas prices are also enouraging many to lease land so they don't have to travel as much but causes a snowball effect on other hunters.


have fun when its cold out or snow on the ground with your dirt bike...dumby


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

ya no one rides any thing when it is cold out ............


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

When I had a bike I used to ride it until the snow fell. I used it for many duck and deer hunting trips. Now guys have the option of ATVs though I'm not sure the gas mileage is much better than some trucks.

I guess I'll have to give up snowmobiling too cause it's just too cold..................... oke: oke:


----------

